# Arbeiten, arbeiten, Haus kaufen (Housing)



## Airbusa380 (30. November 2008)

Hi

Es gibt vieles, warum mann HdRO lieben kann. Für mich hat vor allem das Housing den Plus-Bonus im ganzen Game. Seit Ultima Online (nicht gespielt) wollte ich endlich ein MMo haben, wo dies gut umsetzt wurde und in HdRO wurde dies ja echt super. Genau deswegen würde mich interessieren.....

- Wie lange habt ihr dafür gearbeitet, bis ihr Euer erstes Haus gehabt haben?
- Was war das für ein Gefühl?
- Habt Ihr gute oder schlechte "Nachbarn"?
- Wo habt ihr Euch niedergelassen und warum (Zwerge, Eben usw.)`?
- Bei welcher Fraktion sehen die Häuser am prunkvollsten aus?
- Wo gibt es die besten Sachen um ein Haus auszustatten?
- Welches ist das grösste Haus, dass man alleine sich kaufen bzw leisten kann?
- Gibt es sonstige Tipps & Tricks zum Housing?

lg


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> - Wie lange habt ihr dafür gearbeitet, bis ihr Euer erstes Haus gehabt haben?
> - Was war das für ein Gefühl?
> - Habt Ihr gute oder schlechte "Nachbarn"?
> - Wo habt ihr Euch niedergelassen und warum (Zwerge, Eben usw.)`?
> ...




- Ich hab gar nicht dafür gearbeitet sondern einfach gespielt, bis ich das Geld hatte. Fühlte sich genauso an wie jeder andere Kauf im Spiel, man muss das nicht immer hochreden.
- Die nachbarn Bemerkt man meistens gar nicht -  nur in den allerwenigsten fällen sind sie tatsächlich mal anwesend. Selbst in der RP-Siedlung in der unser Sippenhaus steht, ist es leer.
- Siedlung meiner eigenen Rasse. Rollenspiel -> Logik

- Schau sie dir an, es sind doch nur 4 Siedlungen und 2 Häusertypen!


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. November 2008)

- Ich habe mir mein erstes Haus gekauft, direkt an dem Tag, an dem es eingeführt wurde.
- Es war ein tolles Gefühl, weil alles so neu war. *g*
- Die Nachbarn sieht man eigentlich nie. Oder meinst du von der Ausstattung der Häuser her?
- Ich habe mich bei den Zwergen niedergelassen, weil ich Zwergen-Fan bin und mein Main ein Zwerg ist. Außerdem gefallen mir die Zwergenhäuser einfach am besten.
- Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
- In jeder Housing-Instanz gibt es Händler, die das verkaufen, außerdem können dir Handwerker sowas herstellen.
- Es gibt zwei verschiedene Häuser, die man sich alleine Kaufen kann, das kleine und das große. Das Sippenhaus kann man sich nur kaufen, wenn man ein Sippengründer ist.
- Kauf dir ein Haus, das nahe an den Verkäufern und dem Vermögensverwahrer steht. Du wirst dich oft zu deinem Haus porten, du wirst es mir danken, wenn die sehr nah an deinem Ankunftsort stehen. Außerdem empfehle ich dir, ein Zwergenheim zu kaufen, dass die Lage einfach perfekt ist und man von der Housing-Instanz aus auch sehr schnell zum Pferdemacker kommt, um irgendwohin zu reiten.


----------



## Ferji (30. November 2008)

> - Wie lange habt ihr dafür gearbeitet, bis ihr Euer erstes Haus gehabt haben?


Naja, die kleinen Häuser sind ja nicht so teuer (etwa 1 Gold Anschaffung und 50 ilber in der Woche). Wenn man erstmal aus dem "Armutsloch" bis ca. Stufe 20 raus ist, hat man das eigentlich recht fix beisammen. Mit meinem ersten Charakter konnte ich mir so um Stufe 30 rum ein kleines Haus leisten. Je nachdem wie gut oder schlecht du mit deinem geld umgehen kannst, ist das sicher schon vorher oder auch erst später möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> - Was war das für ein Gefühl?


Es war schon ein gewisser Stolz da. Gemütlich vor dem eigenn kleinen haus stehen und im Garten Pfeife rauchen hat schon was. Endlich konnte man auch den ganzen Krempel von Trophäen und anderen Hausgegenständen mal anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> - Habt Ihr gute oder schlechte "Nachbarn"?


Miestens habe ich leider den Eindruck, garkeine Nachbarn zu haben. Die Housing-Zonen sind sehr sehr leer, im Prinzip kannst du dir den Tag rot anstreichen, an dem du einen anderen Spieler in einer der Siedlungen "erwischt". Wir haben mal in der Siedlung, in der unser Sippenhaus steht, versucht mit einem Gartenfest alle Nachbarn zu versammeln um sie mal kennenzulernen. Leider reagierte nur eine handvoll. Da man ja mittlerweile sein Haus auch nciht merh verliert, wenn man die Miete nicht mehr zahlt, nimmt natürlich die Zahl der "Geisterhäuser" zu, deren Bewohner garkein HdRO mehr spielen. Was sehr nervig ist, weil damit die ganzen Nachbarschaften mit eigentlich unbenutzten Häusern verstopft werden.



> - Wo habt ihr Euch niedergelassen und warum (Zwerge, Eben usw.)`?


Mit meinem Zwerg habe ich mich damals im Auenland niedergelassen. War eine recht spontane entscheidung. Die Siedlung dort ist sehr hübsch und idyllisch, außerdem hatte er es von dort nicht weit nach Michelbinge und den besseren Öfen... zum Bierbrauen natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja, bin dann ins Breeland umgezogen, da wir dort auch unser Sippenhaus stehen haben (konnte mir ein kleines direkt daneben sichern). Breeland ist nicht so weit ab vom Schlag wie die anderen Siedlungen.



> - Bei welcher Fraktion sehen die Häuser am prunkvollsten aus?


Ich würde sagen bei den Elben, die klotzen ja eher als dass sie kleckern. Wobei die Zwergensiedlung auch recht Monumental wirkt. Mach einfach mal eine Reise durch die vier Siedlungen und schau dir alles an. Leere Häuser kannst du auch betreten und besichtigen und manche Spieler lassen ihre Häuser auch für Besucher auf. So kannst du den besten Eindruck bekommen, wo es dir am besten gefallen würde.



> - Wo gibt es die besten Sachen um ein Haus auszustatten?


Das kommt ganz auf deinen Geschmack an, was du als das beste ansiehst. In den Siedlungen gibt es NPCs, die ein wenig Grundzeug und Tapeten sowie Fußböden verkaufen. Drechsler können einiges an Möbel herstellen, aber auch viele andere Handwerker. Köche können dir z.B. Frühstückstische oder Bierfässer anrichten. Bei jeder Ruf-Fraktion kannst du als Vewrbündeter große Gartenmöbel kaufen, allerdings sind die nur was für die riesigen und gigantischen Slots der Sippenhäuser. Ansonsten bekommst du auch immer wieder Einrichtungsgegenstände bei den jährlichen Festlichkeiten (Frühling, Sommer, Herbst, Winter) oder anderen Events.



> - Welches ist das grösste Haus, dass man alleine sich kaufen bzw leisten kann?


Es gibt nur drei Größen: kleines Haus, Luxushaus, Sippenhaus. Ein kleines Haus kann man sich wie gesagt recht schnell leisten, ein Luxushaus kostet schon eine ganze Stange Geld (um die 7 Gold und ich glaube etwa 150 Silber pro Woche). Ein Sippenhaus wiederum kann man nur als Sippe kaufen, das kostet um die 14 oder 15 Gold und um die 350 Silber in der Woche.



> - Gibt es sonstige Tipps & Tricks zum Housing?


Du kannst für dein haus Kisten kaufen, die je 30 Slots zum Lagern haben. In einem kleinen haus kannst du eine, in einem Luxushaus 2 und in einem Sippenhaus 3 Kisten kaufen. Ist recht praktisch, wenn der Platz auf der Bank (wieder mal) knapp wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Außerdem bekommst du bei Händlern der jeweiligen Siedlung Rabatt, wenn du oder deine Sippe dort ansässig ist und du erhälst die Möglichkeit, dich einmal die Stunde zu deinem Haus und Sippenhaus deiner Sippe zu teleportieren (kostet jeweils nur eine Reiseration).


Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## alwaro (30. November 2008)

ich habe mich eig noch nicht für ein eigenes heim interessiert (wegen dem sippenhaus)...
aber momentan lockt mich ein eigenes schon gewaltig.
kann man egal mit welchem twink die selben rechte genießen? btw kann man sich auch eins teilen mit nem freund und jeder darf alles machen?
und wieviel kostet eig ne eigene kiste im häuslein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

Soweit ich mich erinnere kann man für jeden Charakter einzeln die Rechte einstellen was dieser machen darf oder halt für Gruppen "Sippe" oder so *gg*
Zu lange her, muss mich mal wieder dransetzen aber ich hab mein Haus glaub eh nicht mehr, hält glaube ich kaum fast 6 Monate...^^


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

alwaro schrieb:


> ich habe mich eig noch nicht für ein eigenes heim interessiert (wegen dem sippenhaus)...
> aber momentan lockt mich ein eigenes schon gewaltig.
> kann man egal mit welchem twink die selben rechte genießen? btw kann man sich auch eins teilen mit nem freund und jeder darf alles machen?
> und wieviel kostet eig ne eigene kiste im häuslein?



Alle twinks besitzen das Haus gleichmässig. Freunde können alle rechte erhalten, abgesehen von dem, das Haus zu bezahlen und dem heim-teleportieren.


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. November 2008)

Jeder der eigenen Charaktere bekommt einen Port zum Haus und man kann es für jeden Spieler auf dem Server einstellen, ob er an die Kisten darf, die Miete bezahlen kann, usw.
Eine Kiste kostet 150 Silber, mein ich.
Ist sehr gut investiert, ich benutz die Kisten eigentlich jeden Tag zum Tauschen von Items.


----------



## Gocu (30. November 2008)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es gibt vieles, warum mann HdRO lieben kann. Für mich hat vor allem das Housing den Plus-Bonus im ganzen Game. Seit Ultima Online (nicht gespielt) wollte ich endlich ein MMo haben, wo dies gut umsetzt wurde und in HdRO wurde dies ja echt super. Genau deswegen würde mich interessieren.....
> 
> ...



Hallo Airbusa380, das hier sind meine Erfahrungen mit dem Housing


-Ich habe eigentlich garnicht gearbeitet. Mein 1. Haus hatte ich glaube ich mit 17 und mit 20 dann mein 1. Luxus-Haus

-Ich habe mich gefreut, ist ja auch schön wenn man dann sein eigenes kleines Haus hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Nachbarn habe ich eigentlich nie oder sehr selten gesehen

-Als 1. Hobbit ein normales haus, dann zu den Elben das Luxus-Haus und danach wieder zu den Hobbits ein Luxus-Haus kaufen, fand es da dann doch am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack wo es die besten Sachen gibt, eine gibt es ja auch nur für Ruf und andere bekommt man durch Handwerk

-Das größte haus ist das Luxus-Haus der Elben da es noch eine 2. Etage hat

-Tipps habe ich keine besonderen, allerdings kann man da auch gut RP betreiben und viele Gegenstände lagern. Außerdem kann man dort alle seine gesammelten Trophäen aufstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (30. November 2008)

was passiert wenn man die miete mal nicht bezahlen kann?
ich bin lvl 17 und habe noch kein haus.
Ist es denn am anfang schwer die miete vom einfachen haus zu bezahlen?


----------



## Gocu (30. November 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> was passiert wenn man die miete mal nicht bezahlen kann?
> ich bin lvl 17 und habe noch kein haus.
> Ist es denn am anfang schwer die miete vom einfachen haus zu bezahlen?



naja soo schwer ist es nicht wenn du ein aktiver Spieler bist (Mehr als nur 2 mal die Woche spielen zum beispiel)

Wenn du es nicht bezahlen kannst wird dein ahus einfach gesperrt, um wieder reinzukommen musst du einfach die Miete bezahlen und fertig


----------



## Airbusa380 (30. November 2008)

Dank an alle, besonders -bloodberry- und Ferji, echt super Antworten! :-) 

Wie habt ihr denn eure Wohnungen denn eingerichtet? Ich suche hiermit den kreativsten Haus-Ausstatter ink. Screenshot. Der Gewinner bekommt ... äh.. ja .....was bekommt der?? Ein Gutes Gefühl ;-)

Ich freue mich sehr auf mein eigenes Haus, doch eine Frage hätte ich auch noch. Wenn ich ein Haus ausgerüstet habe und umziehe, kann man seine Möbel auch mitnehmen?? Auch wenn man in der Bank zu wenig Platz für alle Möbel hätte?


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> h. Wenn ich ein Haus ausgerüstet habe und umziehe, kann man seine Möbel auch mitnehmen?? Auch wenn man in der Bank zu wenig Platz für alle Möbel hätte?



Wenn du ein neues haus willst, musst du dein aktuelles verwerfen. Du bekommst dadurch kein geld zurück, in keinem fall. Dann kannst du ein neues kaufen. Alle Möbel die du noch im haus hattest, werden (wie bei der schliessung deines Hauses) beim Vermögensverwahrer untergebracht, der ist unabhängig von der Bank.


----------



## Mju (1. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wenn du ein neues haus willst, musst du dein aktuelles verwerfen. Du bekommst dadurch kein geld zurück, in keinem fall.





im vorraus bezahlte miete bekommt man sehr wohl wieder zurueck.. wird einem per post geschickt.
nur den kaufpreis bekommt man leider nicht zurueckerstattet und eventuell angeschaffte kisten sind leider auch weg...zumindest bei einem umzug vom kleinen haus in ein groesseres.


ansonsten finde ich die fragen etwas seltsam, ist doch immerhin geschmackssache, welches haus man am besten findet und so weiter :X


----------



## Vetaro (1. Dezember 2008)

Mju schrieb:


> ansonsten finde ich die fragen etwas seltsam, ist doch immerhin geschmackssache, welches haus man am besten findet und so weiter :X



Naja, in den letzten wochen hatten wir auch kaum "welche rasse / klasse soll ich spielen"-Threads.


----------



## zorakh55 (1. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Naja, in den letzten wochen hatten wir auch kaum "welche rasse / klasse soll ich spielen"-Threads.


Und dank Moria auch wenige "Lohnt es sich noch anzufangen"-Threads *g*


----------



## Cyberflips (1. Dezember 2008)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen würde mich interessieren.....
> 
> - Wie lange habt ihr dafür gearbeitet, bis ihr Euer erstes Haus gehabt haben?
> - Was war das für ein Gefühl?
> ...




- Gar nicht gearbeitet - nur gespielt. Reicht ja schon wenn ich das RL machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiss aber worauf du hinaus willst, aber das kann ich hicht beantworten, weil ich wie das Housing veröffentlicht wurde schon 50 war und auch genug Gold hatte.

- Tolles Gefühl. Hatte micht ja schon richtig drauf gefreut. Endlich konnte mein "Haushalt" auch endlich einer sein und ein zentrales "Zu Hause" haben. Alle meine Charaktere bilden zusammen einen gemeinsamen Haustand und arbeiten sich auch zu...auch wenn sie leider physisch nie zusammen an einem Ort sein können, aber das wissen sie ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Imaginär treffen sie sich natürlich und tauschen Informationen und Sachen aus (über die Lagerkisten)

- angefangen habe ich mit einem kleinen Breehaus, bin dann aber später wegen Zuwachs, Platzmangel und genügend Vermögen in ein Luxushaus nach Falathorn gezogen. 
Ich hoffe und denke das ich gute Nachbarn habe, nur leider sehe ich die sehr selten. Ein kleines spielerisches Manko, was hoffentlich irgendwann mal von Turbine aufgegriffen wird. Trotzdem das alle Häuser um mich herum belegt sind, findet in meiner Nachbarschaft so gut wie keine Aktivität statt. Dabei gibt es durch den Marktplatz und eine Bühne sogar genug Gemeinschaftsmöglichkeiten. Es sind aber zuviele eigene Nachbarschaften (Instanzen) als das sich dort ein gmeinsames Spiel entwickeln könnte. Das sollten sie mal ändern. Wennn der Marktplatz und die Gemeinschaftsplätze für alle gleich wären, würde man sich dort viel öfters sehen und die Nachbarschaften wären mit viel mehr Leben erfüllt und ich denke die ansässigen Sippen würden dann auch die eine oder andere Veranstaltung oder Feierlichkeit organisieren. 

- Alle Fraktionen haben ihre eigenen, zu ihnen passenden Architekturen. Alle Luxus- und Gildenhäuser sind, entsprechend ausgestattet auf ihre Weise prunkvoll.

- Was du als die Schönsten ausrüstungsgegenstände betrachtest, hängt immer vom eigenen Geschmack ab. Tolle Sachen, die sich auch wunderbar kombinieren lassen, findest Du in allen Fraktionen. So kommen meine Fussböden aus Zwergenfertigung, mweine Tapeten sind elbisch und die Vertäfelung hoch zu meinem Schlafzimmer stammt aus dem Breeland. Meine Möbel stammen auch aus allen Fraktionen und als "Hausmusik" klingt bei mir Tom Bombadils Theme. Am meisten freu ich mich aber über die kleinen Boniausrüstungen, wie jetzt mit der Maus und dem Vogel. das ist immer eine nette Spielerei...auch wenn der Vogel bei mir gar nichts macht. Der könnte ruhig mal singen oder rumflattern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Das Luxushaus ist das Größte für Einzelspieler, kostet 7 Gold und 150 silber pro Woche Grundbesitzabgaben an die Gemeinde

- Sonstiges: hab Spass und integrier Dein Haus so wie Du es möchtest in Dein Spiel. Wie Blood schon geschrieben hat, wird es so etwas wie Deine Zentrale werden und Du wirst ständig mit allen Chars dort hin- und herreisen.


----------



## Aralonus (1. Dezember 2008)

Ein Haus sollte man sich ca ab Lv. 30 kaufen, da man dann genug Geld für eins hatt und trotzdem noch genügend übrig hat.
Sich ein Haus zu kaufen ist echt ein tolles Gefühl, welches sich jedoch nach einer Weile wieder verliert...
Doch wenn du neue Gegenstände für dein Haus bekommst findest du dein Haus ne gute Woche wieder doll ;P

Gerade als RP spieler sollte man sich eins kaufen


----------



## h3ir (4. Dezember 2008)

- Wie lange habt ihr dafür gearbeitet, bis ihr Euer erstes Haus gehabt haben?

Bis Level 25 hatte ich das Geld zusammen für son Standard Haus. Mit 50 kurz vor Moria habe ich mir das Luxus Haus gegönnt.

- Was war das für ein Gefühl?

War schon nett ein eigenes zu haben.

- Habt Ihr gute oder schlechte "Nachbarn"?

Nie gesehen.

- Wo habt ihr Euch niedergelassen und warum (Zwerge, Eben usw.)`?

Menschen. Die Häuser sehen recht gut aus.

- Bei welcher Fraktion sehen die Häuser am prunkvollsten aus?

Ich find die von den Menschen am schönsten.

- Wo gibt es die besten Sachen um ein Haus auszustatten?

Events

- Welches ist das grösste Haus, dass man alleine sich kaufen bzw leisten kann?

Sippenhaus xD... (man kann alleine eine Sippe gründen und sich so ein Sippenhaus für sich alleine holen)

- Gibt es sonstige Tipps & Tricks zum Housing?

Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Vetaro (4. Dezember 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> man kann alleine eine Sippe gründen und sich so ein Sippenhaus für sich alleine holen



Aaa-hah!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (4. Dezember 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Sippenhaus xD... (man kann alleine eine Sippe gründen und sich so ein Sippenhaus für sich alleine holen)



muss dazu auch was sagen^^

Sippe kann man nicht alleine gründen. Man braucht mindestens 2 Spieler dafür, da eine Sippe mindestens 8 leute braucht sonst wird sie in 24 Stunden ausgelöst


----------



## Doroin (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das Housing (bislang) nicht sooo episch, bin da allerdings auch einiges von EQ 2 gewohnt. Bislang (vielleicht irre ich?) gibt es nur eine kleine Auswahl Möbel, ich kann nicht so viel ich will plazieren und flexibel drehen ...

Nett ist es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Dezember 2008)

Doroin schrieb:


> Ich finde das Housing (bislang) nicht sooo episch, bin da allerdings auch einiges von EQ 2 gewohnt. Bislang (vielleicht irre ich?) gibt es nur eine kleine Auswahl Möbel, ich kann nicht so viel ich will plazieren und flexibel drehen ...
> 
> Nett ist es trotzdem
> 
> ...



dafür ist es implementiert im gegensatz zu anderen MMOs, die das schon seit langem versprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (5. Dezember 2008)

Doroin schrieb:


> Nett ist es trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau. Nett und mehr nicht. Ich frage mich jedesmal wieder, wozu ich das Geld für die Miete bezahle. Antwort: Weil ich das Geld sonst nicht brauche. Das Haus aber auch nicht.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Dezember 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Genau. Nett und mehr nicht. Ich frage mich jedesmal wieder, wozu ich das Geld für die Miete bezahle. Antwort: Weil ich das Geld sonst nicht brauche. Das Haus aber auch nicht.



Warum genau MUSS das Haus einen spielmechanischen Sinn haben? Kann es nicht einfach ein rollenspielerisches Gimmik sein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2008)

Es hat doch einen Sinn... Ausstellung meiner Trophäen und RP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Dezember 2008)

Wo wir grade bei Ausstellung deiner Trophäen sind: Deine Signatur, die wo du deine weihnachtskugeln drauf zeigst, ist um ca. 1/4 zu breit.


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. Dezember 2008)

Nicht für 1280x1024  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doroin (6. Dezember 2008)

Nein, es MUSS natürlich keinen spielmechanischen Sinn haben.

Nach meinem MMoRPG - Weg (Abriss) UO --> EQ --> EQ 2 --> WoW --> nun hier bin ich es eben gewohnt, dass die Häuser irgendwie einfach toll sind (gut, in einem davon nicht ...).
Aber hey, das ist hier einfach nicht der Fokus, dafür habe ich hier gefühlt die epischere Geschichte im Vergleich zu EQ 2, mehr RP - Möglichkeiten als in WoW ,hübschere Grafik als EQ - alles hat Vor - und Nachteile (trotzdem kann man sich doch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zumindest wünschen)


----------



## Phobius (6. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn ich derzeit kein LotRO spiele geb ich dir mal den damaligen Stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wie lange habt ihr dafür gearbeitet, bis ihr Euer erstes Haus gehabt haben?*
Char war um Level 30 (eher drüber) und ich konnte mir direkt ein kleines Wohnheim kaufen
*Was war das für ein Gefühl?*
Endlich mal Platz zum Lagern von dem ganzen Krust xD Aber zur Einweihungsparty kam keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Habt Ihr gute oder schlechte "Nachbarn"?*
Hab nur 1x einen gesehen und das war, als ich den Logout-Button benutzt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Proleten gabs da ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wo habt ihr Euch niedergelassen und warum (Zwerge, Eben usw.)?*
Bei den Menschen. Ich mag die schwache aber dominierende Rasse. Wieso? Keine Ahnung, aber nen Menschenchar gehört für mich zu eben diesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bei welcher Fraktion sehen die Häuser am prunkvollsten aus?*
Kann ich nicht sagen da ich nie in anderen Housing-Gebieten war. So spontan tippe ich aber auf die Elben
*Wo gibt es die besten Sachen um ein Haus auszustatten?*
In Instanzen und beim Handwerker *gg*
*Welches ist das grösste Haus, dass man alleine sich kaufen bzw leisten kann?*
Keine Ahnung, und davon mehr als genug
*Gibt es sonstige Tipps & Tricks zum Housing?*

Kauf dir erst ein Pferd, an sonsten gibts da nicht viel zu beachten (meiner Meinung nach). Sollte dann halt noch deinen Geschmack treffen, aber das versteht sich von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Dezember 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Menschen. Ich mag die schwache aber dominierende Rasse.


Oder wie wärs mit dem schwachen aber dominanten Geschlecht? Das wären dann irgendwie... die hier mal wieder.


----------



## arieos (6. Dezember 2008)

*- Wie lange habt ihr dafür gearbeitet, bis ihr Euer erstes Haus gehabt haben?*

Mit lv 15 gabs das kleine Haus, dann das Pferd, dann das große. Schön Leuten überteuert irgendwelchen nonsense andrehen,d ann paßt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*- Was war das für ein Gefühl?*

Home sweet home. Housing find ich immer noch toll.

*- Habt Ihr gute oder schlechte "Nachbarn"?*

Ich kenn alle Nachbarn, da meine Sippe fast komplett in der sleben Zone wohnt. Da treffen wir uns auch ..
*
- Wo habt ihr Euch niedergelassen und warum (Zwerge, Eben usw.)`?*

Breeland Siedlung, was sonst ? 

*- Bei welcher Fraktion sehen die Häuser am prunkvollsten aus?*

Zwergenviertel ist mir zu dunkel, elben .. naja, bin kein Elben-fan. Menschen Häuser sind am besten ...
*
- Wo gibt es die besten Sachen um ein Haus auszustatten?*

Die Trophäen in den inis .. Scheiss auf´s item, hauptsache die trophäe hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hey, was bin ich nach ´ner scheiss Fußmatte rumgerannt .. 
*
- Welches ist das grösste Haus, dass man alleine sich kaufen bzw leisten kann?*

Luxushaus .. 7g halt ..

*- Gibt es sonstige Tipps & Tricks zum Housing?*

Ich achte immer darauf, das es nahe an Bank und Händler ist. Und nicht zu schattig. Habe meins auf einem kleinen Hügel. Super Blick auf den Wasserfall und über die ganze Siedlung. Toll ...


----------



## Airbusa380 (6. Dezember 2008)

Was würdet ihr denn Euch noch dafür wünschen? Ich denke da an Leute, die schon lange ein Haus haben und vielleicht was verändern würden...... wenn sie könnten.


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Dezember 2008)

Haustiere! Die Maus und der Singvogel aus den Bonusitems von Moria sind echt lustig, aber da fehlt z.B. noch die Katze, die vor dem Vogelkäfig rumscharwenzelt oder das Mauseloch belagert sowie natürlich der Hund, der der Katze hinterherjagt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Dezember 2008)

Haustiere fänd ich super. Und am besten mit optionaler Tamagotchi-Funktion. Man *kann* sich mit ihnen beschäftigen, muss aber nicht.

Jetzt kommen andere und sagen "ööh, mit sowas befassen sich die entwickler doch nicht." Sag ich: Stimmt. Sie befassen sich ja auch nicht mit Angeln oder hübschen Kleidern, warum also mit Haustieren. Wär ja unlogisch.

Nein, abgesehen von den bekannten Dingen (frei verstellbare möbel) hätte ich auch gerne einfach *mehr* auswahl. Wir haben hauptsächlich Tische und Stühle für jede Rasse einmal und dann alles mögliche andere. Aber die Optionen, wie die eigenen Standartmöbel aussehen sollen, sind sehr begrenzt, was mich nicht froh macht. 

Um diesmal kein MMOG zu zitieren bei den Design-optionen: Zimmer Frei Community hat in der hinsicht viel geleistet. Dort kann man seinen Raum so einrichten, dass er tatsächlich stark nach einem echten Raum aussieht - nicht nach nem ding mit vier wänden, wo möbel rein gepflanzt wurden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wo wir grade bei Ausstellung deiner Trophäen sind: Deine Signatur, die wo du deine weihnachtskugeln drauf zeigst, ist um ca. 1/4 zu breit.



Normale Größe 800x200 außer du arbeitest mit einer 800x600er Auflösung, dann ist es wirklich zu groß aber bei 1024x768, sollte sie genau passen*gg* Nicht anders als alle anderen, warum ist die denn dann schlecht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (7. Dezember 2008)

Mir entgeht wirklich, was Housing originär mit Rollenspiel zu tun hat. *schulterzuck*

Im Endeffekt nur eine Möglichkeit mehr, wohin sich RP verkriechen kann, damit man draußen noch weniger von mitbekommt.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Dezember 2008)

Vor Housing:
"Hey, wollen wir zu mir?"
"Aber gern doch süßer"

(Option A: Man geht in eines der öffentlichen häuser, z.B. das der Katzendame und riskiert, dass andauernd typies reinkommen)
(Option B: Man geht _irgendwo hin_ und beschreibt dann, wie das haus aussieht, während irgendwelche leute an einem vorbei laufen und einen die umgebung irritiert)

Mit Housing:
"Hey, hübsches kleid, bock auf poppn?"
"Na klar! Wo ist dein Haus?"

<Szene: Breesiedlung Hinterwald, Haus am Fluss #3>
"Hey, cooler bär"
"Ja, hab ich bei Kik geklaut."
"Aber ist das nicht unpraktisch dass deine Stühle so weit vom Tisch entfernt stehen?"
"Ja, mein Vermieter hat festgelegt, wo ich sachen hinstellen darf, ansonsten verschwinden die immer von selbst - gehen wir ins schlafzimmer?"


----------



## Rolandos (9. Dezember 2008)

nach dem ich mir jetzt auch ein Haus leisten kann, frage ich mich doch was ich damit soll. Nun ein Haus UND? Nachbarn geil, welche, wenn es Nachbarn gibt, haben die entweder die Miete nicht bezahlt oder sind sowieso nie da. 
Ich verkaufe es wieder, kauf dir besser keins, das Gold kannst du besser behalten.
Wundert mich überhaupt das man HdRO, doch noch dann und wann, einen anderen Char trifft.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2008)

Eh wo spielst du Rolandos? Besser WAS spielst du?
Ich treffe andauernd andere Spieler, zwar weniger in den Nachbarschaften aber sonst dauernd...


----------



## Rolandos (10. Dezember 2008)

Letztens in Breeland als Jäger den ganzen Abend gequestet und gerade 1 bis 3 Hüter oder Runnenbewahrer gesehen, die nur mal durchgelaufen sind.
Eigendlich waren die Gegenden bisher immer, bin inzwischen 18, Gold für'n Haus habe ich von einem Kumpel,  ziemlich Spieler leer und wenn, wie gesagt nur Runenbewahrer und Hüter die da mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit durchgequesten.  
Ist also auch nicht besser als WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Erst Questen, auf "Teufel komm raus" Questen und später wahrscheinlich auch wieder Raiden bis zum Erbrechen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. Dezember 2008)

Auf welchem Server soll das sein? Definitiv nicht auf Belegaer....


----------



## Kerindor (10. Dezember 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Letztens in Breeland als Jäger den ganzen Abend gequestet und gerade 1 bis 3 Hüter oder Runnenbewahrer gesehen, die nur mal durchgelaufen sind.
> Eigendlich waren die Gegenden bisher immer, bin inzwischen 18, Gold für'n Haus habe ich von einem Kumpel,  ziemlich Spieler leer und wenn, wie gesagt nur Runenbewahrer und Hüter die da mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit durchgequesten.
> Ist also auch nicht besser als WoW.
> 
> ...




Das sind in der Regel der xte Twink eines Spielers der die Quests schon auswendig kennt und sich nur schnell auf 60 ziehen lässt. Die haben in der Regel genug Gold bzw. Handwerker sich komplett auszustatten. 
In Moria geistern schon die ersten 58+ Hüter herum. Nur haben die weder Taten noch Klassen o.ä. fertig. Geschweige denn Quests, Ruf und Buchaufgaben. Erfahrung mit dem Char sammelt man dabei auch nicht gerade. 
Diese Spieler wollen halt nur schnell fertig sein. Ob es Spass macht sich nur ziehen zu lassen, mag dahingestellt sein.

Andererseits hätte ich auch keine Schwierigkeiten einen Hüter rasch hochzuspielen. Man kennt ja die Quests schon auswendig, weiss was einen erwartet. Da spielt man schon automatisch "optimierter" als ein Neuling. 

Aber wie gesagt, sind das meist nur Twinks, die spielt man meist eh nicht so wie seinen Mainchar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (11. Dezember 2008)

Wie ist das mit den "Unterhaltskosten" - werden diese pro Tag entrichtet? Oder ist das ein andrer zeitlicher Abstand? Falls man nicht soviel Silber wenn man die Unterhaltskosten entrichten sollte vohanden hat, was passiert dann? bzw. was würde dann passieren?

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Avyn (11. Dezember 2008)

Die Unterhaltskosten sind wöchentlich zu entrichten. Man kann aber für einige Wochen im Voraus bezahlen.
Falls du mal nicht bezahlt hast kannst du dein Haus einfach nicht mehr betreten bis du bezahlt hast.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Das ändert sich auch nach einigen Monaten nicht :->
Einfach wieder bezahlen und alles ist wieder da


----------



## Madrake (12. Januar 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich...

wenn man sich zu dritt, alle Charakter liegen auf separaten Accounts, also keine Twinks, zum Beispiel, eine Villa zulegen will - also finanziell 7 Gold zu dritt zusammenlegen, das ist ja möglich.

- Gold zusammenlegen müsste unproblamatisch sein.
- Reparaturkosten bei allen gesenkt, oder nur beim Haushalter?
- Rechte kann man eigentlich alle so für jeden einstellen das er nicht benachteiligt ist, wegen Rumpelkammer usw. (ein Bankfach ist mit lauter Trophäen voll gesteckt).
- Unterhaltkosten ist dann auch zusammenlegen.


Überlegungstechnisch gesehen müsste es gehen so eine WG in HDRO, oder nicht möglich? Wir sprechen schon etwas länger in der Sippe untereinander, wenn da jeder ein einzelnes Haus nimmt, oder wenn man sich zu zweit/ dritt eine Villa bezieht. Ist kuscheliger^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten heißt es nocht bißchen warten auf Sippenrang 7, und das Sippenhaus.


mfg Madrake


----------



## Vetaro (12. Januar 2009)

Kosten und Rechte teilen geht (wobei ich glaube dass nur der offizielle besitzer den Auszug ansagen kann). Reparatur-Preissenkung und Haus-Teleport sind jedoch nur für den Besitzer.


----------



## Gromthar (12. Januar 2009)

@ Madrake

In dem Fall würde ich mir gleich ein Sippenhaus zulegen, dort haben dann alle die selben Rechte - also Teleport, Unterhalt, Reperaturkosten, Truhen, Einrichtung, usw. Der Sippenleiter kann allen Mitglieden die Hausrechte geben und nehmen.


----------



## Madrake (6. April 2009)

Woran erkennt man den Unterschied zwischen den Standardhäusern, Luxushäuser und Sippenhäuser, da diese doch recht unterschiedliche Preise kosten. Siehe dazu die Auflistung:

Kosten von - bis + wöchentliche Unterhaltskosten
Standardhaus:

950 Silber – 47 Silber 50 Kupfer (Woche)
1 Gold 150 Silber – 57 Silber 50 Kupfer (Woche)

Luxushaus:

6 Gold 650 Silber – 142 Silber 50 Kupfer (Woche)
8 Gold 50 Silber – 172 Silber 50 Kupfer (Woche)

Sippenhaus:

14 Gold 250 Silber – 285 Silber (Woche)
17 Gold 250 Silber – 345 Silber (Woche)


Außer der Lage des Hauses erkenn ich keinen sonderlichen Unterschied. Das womöglich auch daran liegen kann das zum Teil die Häuser billiger sind, wie auch teurer als der durchschnittliche Preis. Vielleicht hab ich auch was übersehen, einen Faktor der mit eine Rolle spielt, warum es teurere wie auch billigere Häuser gibt.


mfg Madrake


----------



## Vetaro (6. April 2009)

Schön dass du uns diese Herrlich ungeraden Beträge genannt hast, anstatt einfach zu sagen "1 Gold,  55 Silber wöchentliche Kosten".  Uund... wieso genau teilst du uns das ganze eigentlich fünf Monate nach dem eröffnen des Threads und vier monate nach dem letzten Post mit? o.O


----------



## Madrake (6. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Schön dass du uns diese Herrlich ungeraden Beträge genannt hast, anstatt einfach zu sagen "1 Gold,  55 Silber wöchentliche Kosten".  Uund... wieso genau teilst du uns das ganze eigentlich fünf Monate nach dem eröffnen des Threads und vier monate nach dem letzten Post mit? o.O



Wozu muss ich immer einen Neuen Beitrag erstellen, wenn es sich ebenso ums Housing dreht...? Anstatt einen etwas älteren herauszukramen.

Und wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest, erkennt man eine Frage.

mfg Madrake


----------



## Vetaro (6. April 2009)

Ja. Sie ist gut versteckt, weil du auch Fragesätze mit einem Punkt beendest.
Wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest, ist die antwort auch im selben post beinhaltet.

Ich ging irgendwie davon aus dass irgendwo hiervor jemand diese frage gestellt hatte und du sie beantwortet hast. Dadurch dass das nicht der fall ist, wird die Threadnekromantie natürlich legitim und ich kann dich nur noch wegen Punkt-statt-Fragezeichen milde rügen?


----------



## Cyberflips (6. April 2009)

also, mein erstes Haus hatte ich wie Blood ebenfalls am Patchtag, an dem housing erschien. Zuerst ein Kleines in Bree und später, als meine Familie (Gruppe, Twinks wie auch immer) immer größer wurde, mein jetztiges Großes in Falathorn. In Bree zuerst, weil es vom Rollenspiel so gut passte. Mein Mein ist ein Mensch. Später haben sich die Meinen für das große Haus in Falathorn entscheiden, weil sie mehr Platz brauchten und durch viele Abenteuer meine Hausgemeinschaft ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu den Elben hat. Jede Rasse hat ihre Architektur und jede hat ihren Charme. Es entscheidet allein Dein eigenes Empfinden, was Dir besser gefällt. 
Natürlich kann ein Zwerg auch in Bree wohnen, oder warum sollte ein etwas einsamer verschlossener Hobbit nicht ein Heim in der kühlen Bergwelt der Zwerge suchen wollen, damit er vor seines aufdringlichen Gleichen mehr Ruhe finden kann? 

Da mein Main schon hochstufig und vermögend war wie housing eingeführt wurde, kann ich Dir nicht sagen wie lange man braucht bis man sich als Anfänger ein Haus leisten kann/sollte. Hängt von Dir, Deinem Char und Deiner Spielweise ab. Wenn du ein Händchen für Wirtschaftssysteme hast und Dir schnell ein gutes Einkommen einrichtest und ein finanzielles Polster anlegst, dann kann das schnell gehen. Wer in jungen Zeiten lieber viel Zeit und Geld in seine Abenteuer oder Ausrüstung investiert, muss mit seinem Haus dann evtl. etwas warten. Die Prioritäten legst Du selbst fest. 
Es gibt ja auch Spieler, denen sind 5 Gold für ein Pferd mit Stufe 35 erstmal zuviel und verschieben reiten auf später, weil sie vielleicht auch als Jäger oder Hüter über eine Schnelllauf-Eigenschaft oder und Portierungen verfügen und ihnen das vorerst ausreicht. Andere können es gar nicht erwarten endlich ihr eigenes Hotta zu besitzen und sparen seit dem ersten Level darauf.

Ausrüstungen für Dein Haus gibt es bei den schon genannten Händlern und bei den entsprechenden Handwerkern, also auch im Auktionshaus zu kaufen. Besondere Sachen gib es auch an den jeweiligen Saison-Festen als Belohnungen zu erspielen. Wie jetzt gerade wieder beim Frühlingsfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (6. April 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Letztens in Breeland als Jäger den ganzen Abend gequestet und gerade 1 bis 3 Hüter oder Runnenbewahrer gesehen, die nur mal durchgelaufen sind.
> Eigendlich waren die Gegenden bisher immer, bin inzwischen 18, Gold für'n Haus habe ich von einem Kumpel,  ziemlich Spieler leer und wenn, wie gesagt nur Runenbewahrer und Hüter die da mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit durchgequesten.
> Ist also auch nicht besser als WoW.
> 
> ...



Das leigt vielleicht auch an Deinem ZUeitpunkt. Wie definierst Du denn "den ganzen Abend" ?

Nach 22-23 Uhr wird es in den Startgebieten auch ziemlich ruhig. Nachts um 3 bist Du da sogar ziemlich alleine. 
Es ist doch normal, das niedrigstufige Gebiete in einem MMORPG welches schon seit 2 Jahren läuft nicht mehr so hoch frequentiert sind und entsprechend der Tageszeiten sogar verlassen sind. 
Jetzt wo demnächst Schulferien sind (oder haben die nicht schon angefangen?) wird das auch wieder anders sein, weil viele die Holidays für einen neuen Charakter auszuprobieren nutzen. 
Gestern Nacht brummte in Moria auffälig der Bär. Bedingt natürlich durch den Patch und die anstehenden Ostertage


----------



## Vetaro (6. April 2009)

Cybi, augen auf, Rolandos hat das im Dezember geschrieben. Und seit Februar hat der im Forum keine Aktivität mehr gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (6. April 2009)

*Edit: oh man, jetzt habe ich unfreiwillig Threadnekromantie betrieben!*


- Wie lange habt ihr dafür gearbeitet, bis ihr Euer erstes Haus gehabt haben?

Ich war glaub ich Stufe 11. Die Leute rissen mir für 250s 50 Kupfererze aus den Händen. Leider konnte ich es erst mit 15 kaufen.

- Was war das für ein Gefühl?

Enttäuschend. Ich habe 98 mit UO angefangen und die Housing in diesem Uraltspiel bietet viel mehr. Dort kann ich meine Möbel frei im Raum positionieren, habe wesentlich mehr Verstauraum, alles war anwendbar und die Zimmer waren besser aufgeteilt. Lotro engt völlig ein.

- Habt Ihr gute oder schlechte "Nachbarn"?

Nachbarn? ^^

- Wo habt ihr Euch niedergelassen und warum (Zwerge, Eben usw.)`?

Ich hocke als Zwerg bei den Hobbits. Die Häuser und die Umgebung gefallen mir am besten. Meine Frau spielt eine Hobbitbardin, so dass wir unsere Häuser direkt nebeneinander haben.

- Bei welcher Fraktion sehen die Häuser am prunkvollsten aus?

Ich würde sagen bei den Elben. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich Prunk mit Kitsch verwechsel. Das Gildenhaus der Menschen gefällt mir aber am besten.

- Wo gibt es die besten Sachen um ein Haus auszustatten?

Das kann man so nicht sagen. Tolle Einrichtungen gibt es für Ruf. Aber ich kann mein Haus nicht nur mit Klimbimm ausstatten, sondern brauche auch bodenständige Dinge wie Schränke.

- Welches ist das grösste Haus, dass man alleine sich kaufen bzw leisten kann?

Ich leiste mir mit meiner Frau bald zusammen ein Gildenhaus. Wenn dir jedoch nur ein Account zur verfügung steht, dann ist es das Luxushaus.

- Gibt es sonstige Tipps & Tricks zum Housing?

Wenn du dir Nutzen vom Housing erwartest: LASS ES!


----------



## Cyberflips (7. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Cybi, augen auf, Rolandos hat das im Dezember geschrieben. Und seit Februar hat der im Forum keine Aktivität mehr gezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uii, autsch, hab ich nicht drauf geachtet. Nur gelesen und gedacht das wären aktuelle Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wenn er nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist, dann hat er bestimmt einen Platz gefunden wo viel los ist und spielt immer noch da...hrhrhr (cybsche Logik)    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (7. April 2009)

Das Housing von HDRO ist zwar schön gemacht, aber verglichen mit den Housing aus Everquest 2 ist es ein Witz. Trotzdem ist es schön das es Hosuing in dieser schönen Welt gibt.


----------



## Airbusa380 (29. Mai 2009)

Gibt es wie in WOW eine Anzeige oder einen Pfeil, der einen an ein Hausverkaufer geleitet, oder wie findet man die und wo gibt es die überhaubt (währe schön mit der kompletten Liste^^)?


----------



## Gocu (29. Mai 2009)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> Gibt es wie in WOW eine Anzeige oder einen Pfeil, der einen an ein Hausverkaufer geleitet, oder wie findet man die und wo gibt es die überhaubt (währe schön mit der kompletten Liste^^)?



Es gibt einen Händler vor jeder Siedlung. Der zeigt dir alle freien Häuser an und von ihm aus kannst du dich, zu diesen, hinteleportieren lassen


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Mai 2009)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> Gibt es wie in WOW eine Anzeige oder einen Pfeil, der einen an ein Hausverkaufer geleitet, oder wie findet man die und wo gibt es die überhaubt (währe schön mit der kompletten Liste^^)?


http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/fragen/h...ng/housing.html

Hat mir sehr geholfen den Händler zu finden, sobald ich 35 bin kauf ich mir dann ein Zwergenhaus, alles andere sieht nicht gut aus.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Mai 2009)

Karte aufmachen und einfach gucken lautet die Lösung.


----------



## Airbusa380 (29. Mai 2009)

@ HGVermillion: Super, genau sowas hatte ich mir schon immer gewünscht, alles über das Housing mit Bilder und Standorten, Daumen hoch


----------



## Cyberflips (1. Juni 2009)

Hrhrhr, da isser ja noch/wieder. 

Jetzt muss er alle Beiträge lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montoliou (2. Juni 2009)

ZITAT(Airbusa380 @ 29.05.2009, 10:14) *
Gibt es wie in WOW eine Anzeige oder einen Pfeil, der einen an ein Hausverkaufer geleitet, oder wie findet man die und wo gibt es die überhaubt (währe schön mit der kompletten Liste^^)?

In WOW gibt es Housing?? Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen?

Gruß

Fingo


----------



## Gocu (2. Juni 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> ZITAT(Airbusa380 @ 29.05.2009, 10:14) *
> Gibt es wie in WOW eine Anzeige oder einen Pfeil, der einen an ein Hausverkaufer geleitet, oder wie findet man die und wo gibt es die überhaubt (währe schön mit der kompletten Liste^^)?
> 
> In WOW gibt es Housing?? Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen?
> ...



Ich glaube er meinte Pfeile wie sie auf der Minimap sind und Städte zeigen oder sowas wie das AddOn TomTom


----------



## Myce (2. Juni 2009)

wat du spielst wegen housing nen mmo? 
für dich hat ein rollplaygame wohl die bedeutung verloren.
schonmal sims probiert? ^^


----------



## Gocu (2. Juni 2009)

Myce schrieb:


> wat du spielst wegen housing nen mmo?
> für dich hat ein rollplaygame wohl die bedeutung verloren.
> schonmal sims probiert? ^^



Der TE schrieb das:



Airbusa380 schrieb:


> Es gibt vieles, warum mann HdRO lieben kann. Für mich hat vor allem das Housing den Plus-Bonus im ganzen Game.



Das bedeutet soviel wie, es gibt viele Sachen die an HdRO gut sind, dazu findet er das Housing sehr gelungen und er spielt es nicht nur wegen dem Housing.

Besser ist es aber auch wenn du dir alle Beiträge mal durchlesen würdest, statt nach dem ersten Satz sofort auf den Antwort-Button zu drücken


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Juni 2009)

Ich find auch das Housing schön ^^ Jetzt wo ich mein Mount habe kann ich anfangen mir die Bude einzurichten.

HdRO bietet einfach so vieles worin man sich verlieren kann, da ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Airbusa380 (20. Juni 2009)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, zu zweit ein Haus besitzen zu können? Oder ein Haus pro Person?


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juni 2009)

man kann nur einem weiteren alle rechte geben, er erhält dann aber nicht den teleport zum haus haben.


----------



## Dwarim (20. Juni 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> man kann nur einem weiteren alle rechte geben, er erhält dann aber nicht den teleport zum haus haben.



Genau, die einzige Möglichkeit wäre also sich gegenseitig die Rechte zu geben, und sich halt 2 Häuser direkt nebeneinander zu kaufen, den Preis teilen kannst du also nicht (nur in einer Sippe, aber das ist ja nochmal was anderes).


@ Vetaro
Du hast irgendwie 1 Wort zu viel bzw zu wenig, stört mich nicht, aber vllt die leute, die sowieso schon meckern, wenn sie was von dir lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airbusa380 (21. Juni 2009)

Super Info, danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juni 2009)

Lasse das jetzt aus prinzip uneditiert.


----------



## Karius (21. Juni 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> @ Vetaro
> Du hast irgendwie 1 Wort zu viel bzw zu wenig, stört mich nicht, aber vllt die leute, die sowieso schon meckern, wenn sie was von dir lesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg ^^



Vetaro schrieb:


> Lasse das jetzt aus prinzip uneditiert.


 ^^


Ich hab hier im Forum bisher nicht so viel gelesen, aber von Vetaro habe ich bisher nur vernünftige Posts gesehen. 

Man möge ihm seinen Lapsus doch bitte verzeihen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Form ist nicht alles. Inhalt ist auch ne brauchbare Sache.


----------



## Dwarim (21. Juni 2009)

War ja auch nicht bös gemeint, nur halt weil er sonst so ein Perfektionist ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juni 2009)

Komparativist bitte (Anstatt "Das sollte man doch ganz richtig machen!" eher "Das könnte man noch besser machen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Airbusa380 (21. Juni 2009)

Stimmt das, dass nur einer ein Haus kaufen kann ink. Port. Ein Twink kann auch ins Haus kommen, hat aber keinen Port. Oder hat sich da was geändert?

Danke für den Feedback und lg


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2009)

Alle Charakter auf deinem Account haben den Port sobald sie aus dem Instanzierten Startgebiet rauskommen.
War meines Wissens so seit es Housing gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vetaro hatte mit dem Rechte geben Charaktere von anderen Spielern gemeint, also alleCharaktere die nicht auf 
deinem Account sind.

MfG Vanier


----------



## Cyberflips (21. Juni 2009)

öhm, wie lange möchtest Du denn noch Fragen zu den Häusern stellen?   Das geht ja jetzt schon seit 7 Monaten so.
Langsam sollte eigentlich alles gesagt sein denk ich und wenn Du HdrO spielst, solltest Du auch mittlerweile Dein Haus besitzen...ich mein ja nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airbusa380 (21. Juni 2009)

Sorry das ich so viel gefragt habe, werde es in Zukunft lassen. Ich hatte erst jetzt angefangen dHdRo richtig zu zocken, da ich bis jetzt keine Zeit hatte.


----------

